# Cómo modificar ancho de columnas con las celdas protegidas?



## josevaldesv (Nov 24, 2004)

Cheers mates!!

No me di cuenta de algo...
tengo cierta información en mis celdas que no quiero que modifiquen
PERO SÍ QUIERO QUE LAS VEAN MEJOR!

cómo se permite que cambien de tamaño y/o que cambien el ancho de las columnas para que el usuario pueda ver todo lo que está en las celdas? 
dependiendo de su propio gusto...

ya busqué en excel questions y de plano no encuentro....

saludos,


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 29, 2004)

Si usted y sus usuarios están usando XL2002 o mejor al poner la protección haz un cheq en la cajita que dice «Format Columns» en la lista de acciones que están permitidos al usuario.  Si están usando una versión más vieja, díganos y podemos hablar de VBA.


----------



## josevaldesv (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Cómo modificar ancho de columnas con las celdas protegid*

Guess that'll be the way.

El Excel más antiguo utilizado es versión 2000 (CASI seguro que no tendré que utilizar una PC con Office97), así que VBA parece ser la respuesta.

Todavía no logro encontrar en los libros y en el forum una manera de permitir que se modifiquen los anchos de la columna....

Por cierto, tampoco sé cómo permitir que se vea en la barra de fórmulas el valor de la celda (pero no la fórmula).

Cheers...


----------



## Caliche (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Cómo modificar ancho de columnas con las celdas protegid*



			
				josevaldesv said:
			
		

> Guess that'll be the way.
> 
> Por cierto, tampoco sé cómo permitir que se vea en la barra de fórmulas el valor de la celda (pero no la fórmula).
> 
> Cheers...



Formato, Celdas, Proteger, activar el boton de "oculta". La hoja debe estar protegida.

En la barra de fórmulas no se ve la fórmula; el valor se ve en .... la celda!!!.

Saludos,

Caliche.


----------



## josevaldesv (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Cómo modificar ancho de columnas con las celdas protegid*

Es cierto, es cierto.... pero, si no encuentro la manera de poder modificar el ancho de las columnas, entonces, para poder ver TODO lo que está escrito dentro de una celda, lo podría quizá ver en la barra de fórmulas.

(cuando es un texto algo largo)

a eso me refería


----------

